# My arowana laid some eggs



## Arachnopuppy (Jun 7, 2010)

I counted 104 eggs.  What the hell do I do now?

[YOUTUBE]6gKfLcxfgME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Exo (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, if there is no male to fertilize them, they are duds, so you can just get rid of them.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 7, 2010)

Make an omelette?


----------



## codykrr (Jun 7, 2010)

caviar!!!  lol


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 7, 2010)

Quick!  Someone move this thread to Not So Spineless Wonders so AP will actually have started a thread that's *not* in TWH!


----------



## Arachnopuppy (Jun 7, 2010)

But there's a male in there... or I could have sworn he was a male.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jun 7, 2010)

I have read some arowanas are mouthbrooders, what species is yours?
If it is a mouthbrooding species, your chances of successful artificial incubation are low I think. I would remove the eggs to a clean, well-aerated tank with similar water chemistry and temperature to your main tank and see what happens.
Maybe if this was in "Not so Spineless Wonders" someone with arowana experience will chime in, as I have none.
Mackenzie


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 7, 2010)

all aros are mouth brooder (well, the african arowanas may not be, i dont remember)

in anycase, if the male didnt scoop them up, then they are probably bad. you can try putting them in a tumbler (similar to what people use to manually raise mouthbrooding cichlid eggs). i knew a guy whos aro pair would lay eggs about twice a year, but his male wouldnt pick em up, all would eventually cloud over and he'd junk em.

either way, good job, they must be some healthy fish


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 8, 2010)

Why did you remove the video?


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 8, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Why did you remove the video?


I was going to say the same thing. Clicked on it and it says " This video has been removed by the user":?


----------



## Toirtis (Jun 8, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> all aros are mouth brooder (well, the african arowanas may not be, i dont remember)


Correct...Heterotis are not mouthbrooders...and if the male did not scoop them up, they are not viable.


----------

